# Snow screen?



## Pete S (Apr 3, 2001)

Hi guys. Has anyone actually ever seen a snow screen in a Beetle? I took the fender apart on a 2liter and a Turbo, but nothing!
Pete S


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (Pete S)*

I hate to sound dumb, but what the heck is a snow screen?


----------



## Pete S (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (silverspeedbuggy)*

Snow screens are screens like your laundry drier has. VW installed them in the airducts infront of the actual intake airboxes on Golfs, Jettas and Passats. Someone that frequents this board told me this summer at a Wisconsin VW show that he removed his snowscreen from his Turbo Beetle. 
Seems like an over-engineering thing from VW. They're clogging up like crazy (imagine your drier after not cleaning the screen for a dozen loads!). 
Anyway, not enough air into the engine eventually causes a "lean code".
Seems like the Beetles do not have snow screens.
Pete S.


----------



## Backn86 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (silverspeedbuggy)*

I'm lost.


----------



## vickyvm (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (Backn86)*

no snow in sunny south florida


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (vickyvm)*

I took mine out of my 2000 TDI Beetle.


----------



## Malathion (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Snow screen? (VelvetFoot)*

Removed mine as well.
The snow screen is just a fine meshed piece of screen that is half-way up your air intake plumbing. It tends to get clogged up with pieces of leaves and bugs and crap after a while. Stuff that could not make it through your air filter anyway. A utility knife solves the problem in 3 seconds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (Malathion)*

But if you are careful, and use a bunch of little screwdrivers to release the plastic clips holding the lower airbox together, you can take it apart and remove the snow screen undamaged. Just in case the unlikely event you want to put it back in.


----------



## BBriBro (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (Pete S)*

If the "snow screen" gets blocked and prevents air from getting in the engine, It would run rich, not lean.


----------



## Pete S (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (BBriBro)*

Correct. Then the O2 sensor sends this info to the ECU, which in turn leans things out to the point where a "lean" code is set.
Anyway, I guess some have these screens and some do not.
BTW, ("half-way up your air intake plumbing") is this accessible through the fender or the engine bay?








Thanks
Pete S


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: Snow screen? (Pete S)*

The fender.


----------



## marroccop (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Snow screen? (VelvetFoot)*

So, would an '03 Beetle 1.8T have one and if it does - where is it located? I clean the one in my '02 Jetta TDI - is there any similarities? What is the procedure for cleaning the Beetle snow screen?


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Snow screen? (marroccop)*

GEt rid of that snow screen, its worthless. I took mine out, ran fine ever since. You take off the front drivers side wheel, and remove the black fender liner, it right there, really easy to see, its a box piece of black plastic poorly put together with a screen and a flap on it. Its really weird.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

Here's a how-to found on the web:
http://www.bugmod.com/snowbox.htm
And no, I didn't write it. Good luck!


----------



## marroccop (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Snow screen? (Kevin Rowley)*

Thanks for all the inf.. I just might remove it if it is too much of a pain to get at on a regular basis.


----------



## Bananarama (Dec 19, 2003)

just remove the SNOWBOX all together and the snorkel and put in an intake system, and it'll run even better....or, you could go the CAI route as well....


----------



## GeorgeJ (May 13, 2012)

*Snow Screen-*

Does the 99 Jetta have a snow screen?


----------



## GeorgeJ (May 13, 2012)

*Snow Screen*



Pete S said:


> Correct. Then the O2 sensor sends this info to the ECU, which in turn leans things out to the point where a "lean" code is set.
> Anyway, I guess some have these screens and some do not.
> BTW, ("half-way up your air intake plumbing") is this accessible through the fender or the engine bay?
> 
> ...



Does the 99 Jetta 2.0 have a snow screen?


----------

